
Show HN: API Spreadsheets – Easily Convert Your Spreadsheets to an API - asharma327
https://www.apispreadsheets.com
======
asharma327
Hi guys,

My sister and I built this tool to easily convert a spreadsheet into an API
link.

We had a personal need for this when we were working on creating a model with
some real estate data for a client. We found ourselves constantly emailing
each other the updated spreadsheets and having to reimport them in our code
again and again. We used the Google Sheets API for a bit but wanted something
even more simple for less experienced members on our team.

So we made this web app and corresponding libraries in R and Python. You can
re-upload an updated file and your script won’t need to be updated. We also
started using this for small hobby websites instead of setting up a database.

As a launch and early adopter pricing, we are offering this for $10 paid just
once (no monthly) if you need over 10,000 rows. We will be constantly working
on improving this tool.

We hope you find this helpful and would love to hear feedback from you guys if
you use it!

~~~
happycamper22
Neat, can I ask how this is different from the Google Sheets API?

~~~
asharma327
It's focused towards Data Scientists. We built Python and R libraries so you
don't have to be understand REST API concepts to get and share your data. And
I think it's much easier to get started with :)

------
skhan815
This is the best thing of 2019.

------
nevadita
This is very useful thing.

